# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Amitriptyline

## Koomaroo

Is it normal side affect to keep thinking your life is over as being so unwell with a handful of medical conditions,I don't know if it's me that keeps thinking it or if medication is doing it.I felt bad before the medication Amitriptyline,but wonder if now being on it is escalating these thoughts.

----------


## Paula

As far as I know Ami isnt particularly known for those sort of side effects but if youre concerned, please talk to your doctor

----------


## Suzi

I've not had any of these symptoms from Ami...

----------


## Jarre

I've not had these symptoms either I am on 100mg a night, it does make me sleep.

----------

